# This year I will treat myself like I treat my horse



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

WOW. if I treated myself like i treat my horse.. no one would recognize me 😳😳😳. 

This would be my routine.


eat very healthy, only the good organic stuff.. just veggies.. lots of nutrition.. maybe some minerals.
get my nails done every 4 weeks (wow that would be fun)
buy lots of things for myself, maybe a new blanket.. some new clothes.
get lots of rest, because obviously life is hard 🙄
-dye my hair because obviously I need to look good. 

hour long workout, including a nice walk and a nice cool down.
have many doctor appointments to make sure I am very healthy.
talk about myself a lot like I talk a lot about my horse.
actually brush my hair.

LOL. Yep that’s not gonna happen for me. 😂😂😂


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Joke around my house has been for years that I buy Gucci for the horses and shop the GW Boutique (GoodWill) for me. I'm not quite that bad but I will spare no expense for the ponies and have been know to squeeze a nickel until the buffalo hollers for me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's a nice thought. 
But serioiusly, I often say to people who are down on theselves emotionally, that they would never think so poorly of their horse or any horse for that matter. I encourage folks to have at least as much tolerance, respect, forgiveness, support, encouragment and affection for themselves (and other humans) as they do their horses.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Glad you didn't decide to treat your horse like you treat yourself. Bad day for the horse😀
One man I knew told me that if he could be my horse or my husband he would chose to be my horse as he would be so well looked after


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I see bankruptcy in many of our futures if we treated us as well as the ponies and I must add in my 3 dogs. to that too..........    😁

I think many of us forsake us to keep our horses in more luxury...heck, just to keep them.
What this family spends a month on our horses & dogs would give me at years end totaling.....the new car in the garage, a vacation several times a year and paid maid service to clean my house, a job I seriously dislike for never being done as in always laundry and bathroom at my home needs spiffing.
Freedom to do at a moments notice on a day trip forget overnight and not make arrangements trusted....
A savings account... forgot what one of them looks like with several emergent must do occurrences this past year...

_Spa day_....that just isn't me.
_Finer clothing_....not me either and I have never been a clothes fashion-ista.
_Shoes_...if it isn't barn shoes or a pair of good walking sneakers my dress shoes are still in great condition from years ago..don't need to replace them either.
_Gym membership...._why? Go do some barn chores daily and you are pretty darn fit shoveling, lifting and stacking, add grooming and all that that entails...now ride...nope, save on gym membership too
_Hair salon_...nope. Walmart does a decent job with a stylist and my haircut is simple I _don't_ color my hair..
_Nails..._.big nope! Not even for my marriage did I get them done... * I d*_*o,* its rare_ and only clear or soft pink...

*Horses and dogs...oh yea!!*
Will willingly give up all those "must-haves" others can't do without for my horses and dogs....
To me, life without animals involved is just not complete. 😁
🐴....


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

@horselovinguy lol I too would rather spend money on my horse than spend money on me! 😆


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

This is on my to dos also! 
I was doing very well with getting my fitness in check and then I allowed the holiday slump to take hold. 
Once I am past this head cold I will be getting back on track there as well as: 
-Seeing a chiro/massage therapist regularly, I am on the look out for a chiro who actually pays attention rather than just doing the generic adjustment as I believe my pelvis is out of wack but not a single chiro I have seen will listen to me. 
-Adjusting my diet to accompany my work outs/hormone cycles. I feel a lot of my energy slumps come from not properly feeding myself/eating junk.
-Decluttering my home to help with the anxiety there. 
-Fixing my gut health. This goes along with the diet, I have pretty consistent nausea episodes that I would like to pinpoint a cause to. 

I have been doing a lot of research on my overall health/hormones health/ gut health and it has been quite eye opening as well. 

I have put all of the above aside because my horses come first, feed, chiro, massage, feet, vet care etc. I need to find a healthy balance.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

horselovinguy said:


> _Gym membership...._why? Go do some barn chores daily and you are pretty darn fit shoveling, lifting and stacking, add grooming and all that that entails...now ride...nope, save on gym membership too


Common misconcetion actually, gym chores/grooming do not equate to general fitness let alone ride fitness. In fact many people who rely solely on chore fitness will have an imbalance as you inadvertently will rely on your "strong side" doing chores. How many people change hands/leg stance when doing stalls? How many will toss bales on their "weaker side" ? Sure maybe you push a wheel barrow evenly maybe you carry buckets evenly but even that is unlikely. Of course chores will get your heart rate up and get you moving but it does not equate to an actual work out. So while you don't need a gym membership, you should still be working out in some form to combat the uneveness that forms from chores and day to day movements.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Morgan.taylor said:


> Common misconcetion actually, gym chores/grooming do not equate to general fitness let alone ride fitness. In fact many people who rely solely on chore fitness will have an imbalance as you inadvertently will rely on your "strong side" doing chores. _*How many people change hands/leg stance when doing stalls? How many will toss bales on their "weaker side" ? Sure maybe you push a wheel barrow evenly maybe you carry buckets evenly but even that is unlikely. *_Of course chores will get your heart rate up and get you moving but it does not equate to an actual work out. So while you don't need a gym membership, you should still be working out in some form to combat the uneveness that forms from chores and day to day movements.


Actually, I do do all those things you write and mention and more.
I *do* change dominant side shoveling.
I *do* stack and toss from both sides.
I *only* carry 2 buckets with even amounts of water in them...
I admit I only write with one-hand so their is a coordination difference slight in dominance but I work hard to level that even.

I *do* have past injuries_ that require me_ to work evenly my body or suffer the consequences you mention happening.
Until recently I also swam laps year round...._not_ play, but swam laps in a lap pool with current for exercise so indeed worked more muscles than just being in a pool. Since my friend sold her home and moved I lost use to her private pool we both swam laps in daily....need to find a place local which is not easy. Pools sure, many have indoor/outdoor...
A dedicated lap pool is different and add in the current machine is rarer yet.

My treadmill is walking a few miles around my home, upgrades and down.... I do not jog, period. My knees and hips will not tolerate it and holding off surgery as long as I can to the future is my goal and hopefully never needing to go under the knife cause I am a chicken to the thought.
I can not stand the being inside and using a machine to work what I do home daily in reality...
I did "gym" from specific to women's use only machines to a co-ed facility...nope, I hated it so much rarely went.
You have to be a certain personality to coop yourself inside on some machine, sweating next to someone...
Having acreage and dogs to work, their exercise also works mine often and daily.

I also recognize how true your words are for many.✔
I happen to have been hurt seriously, learned to work me different than others commonly do..
🐴.... _jmo.._


----------



## MustangMom (Jun 22, 2018)

I am trying to come to grips with this as well. I KNOW I need to do it, I just don't have the courage to treat myself well. I would never allow my horse or my husband to go without something they need but I go without very often. My physical and mental health need to move up on the list! I'm with you!!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah, I'm paying hundreds of $$$ for the vet to come look at my horse's eye because it's slightly runny. Meanwhile, I have not seen an optometrist in about 10 years. I don't know that I can afford to treat myself as well as I treat my horse! I'm too broke from all the vet bills!!!


----------



## AliceCT (8 mo ago)

Update: I am now lame due to a yoga injury to my pinky toe. Maybe I shouldn't judge my horse for being so accident prone. I know where he gets it from.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm just chiming in here late to say that I don't think I could afford to treat myself as well as I treat my horses. Or at least I don't have the time. I did have my equine bodyworker work on me a few times (her practice is about 50/50 horse / human) and it was great, but it was so expensive and each session takes an hour or two that could be spent some more productive way.

But in a perfect world, you bet I'd love to treat myself like I treat my horses.


----------

